# Should I exchange my Timeshare for a Cruise



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2014)

Was a great idea for this weeks article!  Thank you!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/trade-or-exchange-timeshare-for-cruise.html


(comments, suggestions/etc always welcome)


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 25, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> (comments, suggestions/etc always welcome)



Maybe add a link to this sticky thread:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1419

Or perhaps add links to discounters such as Travelocity, Cruises To Go, Expedia, or the various cruise lines' websites?


----------

